# Faire cohabiter OS 9.1 et linuxPPC2000



## _gromit_ (17 Février 2001)

j'aimerai savoir comment vous faites pour faire cohabiter linuxPPC2000 et OS 9.1 sur un iMac DV (carte mère NewWolrd) ???

------------------


-------------
_gromit_
http://www.gromit.fr.st (en travaux pour l'éternité)


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (17 Février 2001)

LinuxPPC marchait avant que tu installes Os9.1 ???


----------



## _gromit_ (18 Février 2001)

justement, je sais pas, j'aimerai me lancer dans linux, tout en gardant MacOS 9.1


----------



## deshalles (19 Février 2001)

Linux n'est pas encore prêt pour  le mac, attends OsX avant de faire le grand saut, de toute façon tu n'as pas beaucoup de choix il n'existe qu'une version pour le mac Linux PPC 2000 avec l'interface graphique française, en plus les versions linux se trouvent par dizaines, laquelles installer, c'est une vraie galère.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Février 2001)

De quoi Linux pas encore pr^t pour le Mac, tu rigoles toi j'espère ????

Justement, on trouve des distrib par dizaine donc jc'est bon, tu choisis celle que tu veux, quoique je suis pas sur que y'en ai 10 pour Mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon donc il n'est pas censé avoir de problème pour les faire cohabiter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Puisque ce sont 2 Os complètement différents sur deux partitions diférrentes, qui n'ont rien avoir ensemeble donc normalement, pas de problème.....

ENsuite pour tout ce qui est distrib ou autre install, va voir http://forums.macg.co/ubb/Forum26/HTML/000012.html


----------

